# Working on my swagger...



## Antihero (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello. Also, I hate you. 'Cause I'm a moody, moody antihero. Grrr.

Okay, that was random. My usual screenname was taken. Hi. :lone:


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, hi!  I hate you too.    Just kidding, just kidding.  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## alanmt (Jan 5, 2009)

hey tough guy


----------



## Foxee (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a great screen name! Swaggering is a handy skill to know. 

Welcome to the forums, Antihero.


----------



## Antihero (Jan 5, 2009)

Yay, thanks!

'm a girl btw, alanmt. :wink:

I just did my first proper post, and apparently, it's 'We don't like fantasy much' Forums... oh well, maybe I'll have better luck if I have other questions.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 5, 2009)

Ignore the naysayers, I love fantasy!  And I know Alan does too (he told me so himself!) so don't worry about that at all.  Sure there are some people here -- okay, maybe more than just 'some' -- that hate fantasy, but there are plenty of us that like it too.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't hate fantasy. I hate bad fantasy. Big difference.


----------



## Antihero (Jan 5, 2009)

Hee. I'll try to bear that in mind.:spidey:

^Why that smilie? Because it's Spiderman. No other reason needed.


----------



## alanmt (Jan 5, 2009)

hey, tough girl!


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome.  I love fantasy.  Bring it on.


----------



## Shinn (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey there Anti and welcome


----------



## Tom88 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey antihero (not to be confused with auntie hero?)

Welcome to the boards, enjoy your stay.


----------

